# (gelöst)(sys-apps/man-pages-3) is blocking?

## Boogie-Man

Salve Jungs 

Bin immer noch einen Server am aufbauen, aber wenn ich mein System Updaten will

(emerge world) kommt folgendes:

 [blocks B ] <sys-apps/man-pages-3 ("<sys-apps/man-pages-3" is blocking sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system

Das System ist das normale Grundsystem, direkt von der InstCD (mit eigenem Kernel).

Habe alles ausprobiert, also deinstallieren oder mit dem Gimme script frei geben.

Aber egal was ich mache, das System sagt: is not a valid package atom

Was muss ich also tun, um mein System fertig zu bekommen?

euer GentooFan B  :Cool:   :Cool:  gieManLast edited by Boogie-Man on Thu May 21, 2009 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

der block gibt an, dass für die installation des paketes man-pages-posix das paket man-pages mindestens in der version 3 installiert sein muss, damit das paket man-pages-posix installiert werden kann.

In diesem falle sollte es ausreichen, wenn du das paket man-pages alleine aktualisiert und danach weiter machst mit dem world-update.

----------

## Boogie-Man

Erst ma großen Dank für deine Hilfe!

Ich habe versucht :

emerge sys-apps/man-pages 

und

emerge sys-apps/man-pages-posix

aber er zeigt mir immer den block.

Wie kann ich das einzelne Packet updaten?

B  :Cool:   :Cool:  gieMan

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm seltsam, was sagt bei dir denn eix man-pages (evtl vorher emerge eix && eix-update)

----------

## Boogie-Man

Er gibt folgendes aus:

[U] sys-apps/man-pages

Available versions : 3.19!b 3.20!b ~3.21!b {linguas_cs und andere sprachen}

Installed version: 2.76!b(00:38:23 05/14/09)(nls)

gibt das einen Sinn für dich?

----------

## Max Steel

evtl hilft dir ein emerge --nodeps -1 man-pages man-pages-posix

ansonsten würde mir ehrlich gesagt nichts mehr einfallen.

----------

## Josef.95

Genau diesen Block hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen bei einem Bekanten auch, gelöst habe ich ihn mit kurzfristigen deinstallieren von "sys-apps/man-pages"

es sollte dann natürlich ein "emerge avuDN systen" folgen, dabei werden die passenden Pakete natürlich wieder installiert.

Da dies keine System-kritischen Pakete sind kann man das ruhig so machen.

MfG

----------

## Boogie-Man

Habe es versucht!

Package 'sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a' NOT merged due to file

collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

content of the above message.

Tja da muss ich wohl warten bis ich ne InstCD bekomme wo der

Fehler nicht drin iss.  :Confused: 

Denn leider habe ich das Problem bei zwei anderen Rechner auch.

Aber trotz dem Danke   :Wink: 

euer BoogieMan

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry, du willst nun wirklich wegen diesem kleinen Block dein System noch mal neu aufsetzen  :Shocked: 

Was ist denn zZt noch an man-pages Paketen installiert ?

"eix -I man-pages" ?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Mach ma 

# emerge -C man-pages

# emerge -a --deep --update --newuse world

Das wäre der Weg den ich probieren würde, garantieren tu ich für nix.

Haste das Problem dann immernoch?

Sebastian

----------

## hitachi

Hi,

welche CD hast Du denn zum Installieren genutzt? Welchen snapshot hast Du Dir geholt?

Ich hatte das Problem vor kurzem auch beim Update von einem mehrere Jahre alten System. Das kannst Du hier nach lesen.

Wenn ich einen derartigen Blocker habe mache ich immer zuerst ein quickpkg mit den dazu gehörenden Dateien. Dann kommt ein fetchfirst. Danach die von Hollowmann beschriebene Vorgehensweise wobei ich immer noch ein --ask -v dazu gebe.

----------

## Boogie-Man

Ich hatte den Tipp von Josef zu spät gesehen, nach dem ich dann das

Packet gelöscht hatte lief alles.

Natürlich hätte ich alles neu aufgesetzt, in der Hoffung das ich es zum 

laufen bringe.

Denn ich bin ein freak, und wenn ich es nicht raffe oder ein Problem 

mich nervt, höre ich nicht auf (ich lege dann Nachtschichten ein).

Zumal Gentoo imo für mich reines Gehirntraining ist, also besser wie jedes 

japanische hirn Programm.

Und es macht spass hir mit euch an einem Problem zu Arbeiten,

ihr habt bisher jedes Problem beseitigt.

Ich hoffe das ich irgend wann mal was zurück geben kann.

Doch noch bin ich zur sehr Noob als das ich helfen könnte.

Jetzt muss ich es nur noch schaffen meinen rsync Server einzurichten, 

damit ich auch zuhause an Gentoo arbeiten kann.

Meiner Mutter geht es langsam aufem Keks das ich wochenlang an ihrer leitung hänge.

Mit einem fetten Dankeschön  :Very Happy:   an alle die mir geholfen haben (wie immer)!

   euer BoogieMan  :Cool: 

----------

